# Ever seen one of these?



## FullCircle (Jan 2, 2011)

About a year ago I was digging through my fathers old equipment and since then film is now a hobby of mine.  I've had fun experimenting (and screwing up plenty of good film) with all the old great equipment I've been lucky to now own.  Now in my last round of picking in my pop's attic I came across one of these.  He used to shoot books and would double and triple expose things for advertisements back in the day.  I've never seen one of these before and can't seem to get any info anywhere.  Apparently it was made custom by a shop in Austin years ago.  He says he has another one somewhere but he says a lot of things.  So I thought you guys would appreciate it and maybe share a little knowledge.  I'd like to do try some double exposure shots, what should I start with?


----------



## Paul Ron (Jan 2, 2011)

You'll have to better on the pics of the thing like maybe a front n a back, side, open ... etc? 

From what you are showing here, it looks like an old Nikon mounted on some sort of vice thing and your hang holding it.


----------



## FullCircle (Jan 3, 2011)

A little more detail.  The camera is a Canon F1.  The battery grip is on there because I have 2 bodies and store all the backup equipment attached.   The camera this came off of lived on a light box for it's entire life which is the one I currently take along with me.  I switched the backs of as this thing is backward and is useless without a tripod.  Any info on the history of this piece would be great.  Just really trying to learn what I have here.  

Some more pics


----------



## Bynx (Jan 3, 2011)

Have you given these folks a call. They made what you have I believe.

*Double M Industries Inc*










                      (512) 251-4044
                          1520 Royston Ln                 
                 Round Rock,                 TX                 78664


----------



## timzo (Jan 7, 2011)

what a strange little thing


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 7, 2011)

What happens when you move the 'Clear/Engaged' lever?


----------



## ChadHillPhoto (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow, being a longtime Canon shooter this is very cool to look at.
I havent ever seen these before, but very cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FullCircle (Jan 7, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> What happens when you move the 'Clear/Engaged' lever?



Engaged mode keeps the film from moving when you wind the camera for the next shot allowing for as many exposures as you would like.  It was mainly used to shoot text in books on a custom rig. I have some cool shots of me when I was a kid somewhere with me on a skateboard showing the transition of me moving which i think he used this for.  We'll see how far I get with it, he was a far better photographer than I.


----------



## usayit (Jan 7, 2011)

Scroll down

http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/hardwares/classics/nikonf2/f2/variants/f2pin/index.htm


btw.. that's really neat.


----------



## FullCircle (Jan 7, 2011)

usayit said:


> Scroll down
> 
> http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/hardwares/classics/nikonf2/f2/variants/f2pin/index.htm
> 
> ...




Thanks!  And if I ever get around to playing with it I'll def share the photos.


----------



## JoeDanBeck (Jan 17, 2011)

Sheet metal press?


----------

